# levothyroxine vs synthroid...



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I had my first endo meeting today and it was very emotional. Ive been on levo 75 mg for a month and a half and it has lowered my tsh from 25.7 to 2.14 but I am feeling almost worse!!! I'm achy and feel very weak now. My memory fog is awful. After an hour of talking about hashis he also suspects celiac disease so were testing for that too. He told me that the generic synthroid is crap and switched me immediately. Can anyone tell me how each of them differ in your personal experience? Thanks!


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone have any input on this?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Levothyroxine is a narrow theraputic index drug. This means that only small variations in the dose can have an impact on the patient.

Each manufacturer makes the drug slightly differently, affecting the bioavailability, and therefore available dose. When you take T4, you should take the drug made by the same manufacturer--unfortunately, there are several different generic manufacturers, and each time you fill a prescription with the generic, you can get a different "dose" of the medication.

This is why it is recommended that thyroid patients take a branded medication.

With such a rapid change in TSH, it is not surprising that you have rebound symptoms. Stick with it a little while, these usually abate over time as your body gets used to the change.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> I had my first endo meeting today and it was very emotional. Ive been on levo 75 mg for a month and a half and it has lowered my tsh from 25.7 to 2.14 but I am feeling almost worse!!! I'm achy and feel very weak now. My memory fog is awful. After an hour of talking about hashis he also suspects celiac disease so were testing for that too. He told me that the generic synthroid is crap and switched me immediately. Can anyone tell me how each of them differ in your personal experience? Thanks!


Lainey has given correct and accurate info re generic vs brand name.

That said, your body and your psyche have been through heck and back. Please allow ample time for recovery and also, I don't think you are euthyroid yet.

Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREES well above mid-range of the range provided by your lab.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

lainey said:


> With such a rapid change in TSH, it is not surprising that you have rebound symptoms. Stick with it a little while, these usually abate over time as your body gets used to the change.


Had never thought of that, but boy it makes perfect sense.

What has been posted by our awesome members already is spot-on. My pharmacist and endo totally agrees, too. There is a "window" of roughly 10% that generic manufacturers are allowed. What this means is that if you are taking 75 mcg of generic levothyroxine, one month you might be getting 75 mcg, another month 68 mcg, and still another month 82 mcg.

:anim_32:


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow thanks for that! Got my brand name approved by my insurance company today and I will start today! Thanks  the rebound thing makes total sense too!


----------



## Antigone (Oct 1, 2011)

I took the levothyroxine for a few years and have felt really bad with it. Because of a few other things going on (a heart valve that needed replacing) I thought the poor energy was not just thyroid. It's turning out now that it is.

It took me almost 2 months to notice a some improvement and now endocrinologist has added Cytomel for more improvement.

I'm sticking with Synthroid.


----------



## Islandgirl (Aug 27, 2011)

I've tried Levoxyl, Levoxyl + Cytomel, and Armour. Synthroid worked best for me. I read a lot about the whole T4 conversion problem. But it wasn't a problem for me. One time I even had too much T3! And that was just taking T4! Both the doctor and I scratched our heads at that one.

I happen to be out of my meds (the dose I'm supposed to be on) right now. I usually get my Synthroid from a military pharmacy. They only dispense Synthroid. They were closed yesterday and today, so I couldn't get my new prescription refilled. I could go to the corner drugstore, but my insurance will have them substitute a generic. I dare not. I'd rather break up an older, higher dose Synthroid to try to get my right dose and risk an off day, than to be stuck with 3 months of a generic substitute and be out of whack every day.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

One benefit to brand-name Levoxyl, if it works for someone, is the relatively low cost. My pharmacy fills it at the same price as generic levothyroxine.


----------

